# Past QFA exams



## Happy_Harry (12 Aug 2007)

I saw LIA has changed their website and removed past exam papers. I have sat and passed  2 exams now and found old papers very helpful. I should have downloaded them while they were still there. Anyone out there that actually downloaded them and still have them available ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Aug 2007)

See [broken link removed] that they mention that past papers are available. Presumably they have introduced a charge for them?


----------



## Happy_Harry (12 Aug 2007)

No, there are past papers available, but no longer for the multiple choice exams. Those are the ones I am after for now.


----------



## Laine (15 Jan 2008)

Harry I have QFA pensions&loans (2007) could have Life assurance and investments as well.


----------



## jenben1982 (17 Jan 2008)

Could you send me the investment ones please ?


----------



## aoife000 (26 Jan 2008)

Past MCQ exam papers are not released.


----------



## jenben1982 (31 Jan 2008)

I am just bumping this to see if anyone can send me Investment past papers
Thanks


----------



## aoife000 (31 Jan 2008)

don't think they are released


----------



## oopsbuddy (1 Feb 2008)

Precisely, if you have to hand them in, and the governing body will not release them....where do you expect to get them?


----------



## infodaz (9 Feb 2008)

if anybody has any info that they are finished with or past exam papers I would be delighted to accept your recycling;;;


----------



## aoife000 (11 Feb 2008)

infodaz said:


> if anybody has any info that they are finished with or past exam papers I would be delighted to accept your recycling;;;


----------



## Deno (30 Mar 2008)

Happy_Harry said:


> I saw LIA has changed their website and removed past exam papers. I have sat and passed  2 exams now and found old papers very helpful. I should have downloaded them while they were still there. Anyone out there that actually downloaded them and still have them available ?


Hey guys,
I don't work as a Financial Adviser but I am about to undertake QFA 6! Any ideas on where I can get a good few examples of case studies (more than the three past exam papers) or  personal tutorials?
Thanks!
D


----------

